# CT - Timbren Rear Suspension Kit for GMC Sierra



## nyy845 (Nov 1, 2009)

Timbren Kit for Chevy 1500 Sierra, Silverado [Reg & 3 Door Cab] (1999-06) - 4WD - REAR

USED, Took off my totaled truck.

Location: CT
Price: $160


----------



## klc lawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Im in MA I would pay $125 shipped


----------



## nyy845 (Nov 1, 2009)

bump still have these make an offer!


----------

